# Some questions about Le Mans.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Firstly, in case you don't already know, the injuries that Tom Kristensen suffered in his DTM accident are feared to be more serious than first thought. Tom's concussion was rated a 2 out of 4 on a head tramua scale, and he suffers from some fairly heafty headaches and blurred/below average vision until it starts to subside. This raises some concern as to wheather or not TK will be able to race at Le Mans(granted, its a month aways, but it's not know how long it will take Tom to recover from his injuries). Does anyone think he'll make it to Le Mans, and if not, who do you think will take his place?
And at the Ten-Tenths forum, there have been repeated references to a third Audi R10 run by Reinhold Joest for Le Mans. Even the ACO has it listed at their offical site's entry list(and even have where it's pit/garage stall is located on a pit map). But I have yet to have seen/heard anything from Audi Sport about the third R10. All that they've refered to is the two Audi Sport North America/Champion Racing R10s being entered under that banner, and the fact that 4 of Audi's DTM drivers have tested the R10. Is there any truth to the third R10 as far as what I've given/know, or is it just still a rumor?

_Modified by chernaudi at 8:27 PM 5-12-2007_


_Modified by chernaudi at 8:28 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Some questions about Le Mans. (chernaudi)*

Does anyone know anything about the third R10? A lot of people still say that it's a reality, and the ACO even have it listed, along with it's spot on pit road. I just wish that Audi would say something. But they probably won't until after SLC.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Some questions about Le Mans. (chernaudi)*

There will be the third R10 at Le Mans, it just has not been 'officially' announced yet.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Some questions about Le Mans. (.:RDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:RDriver* »_There will be the third R10 at Le Mans, it just has not been 'officially' announced yet.

well thanks but chernaudi already told me that


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Some questions about Le Mans. (16v)*

Well, Audi has said that they want to run the third car, and it's listed on the ACO's site, but there's no offical driver line up, nor sponsor related updates since the DTM drivers tested it. 
In my opinion, Luhr and Rocky are shoe-ins. Premat may partner with Lucas and Mike, but his back injury(although he's in the DTM race this weekend) might lead to Ekstrom running the third R10. Or he may partner with McNish and Capello if Kristensen isn't 100% come the LM24 itself. 
Who knows, but I'm really starting to dislike Audi Sport's "we'll die before you'll find out" act. The car is one thing, the driver line up is another. But well probably find out when TK and his doctors decide if he's physically capable of racing come late this month(hopefully the decision will come before test day!).


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Some questions about Le Mans. (16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v* »_
well thanks but chernaudi already told me that









He said it with a question since there hasnt been an official announcement. I was simply verifying that the third car is in fact going to be running and there isnt a question about that.
Still no indication of drivers though.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Some questions about Le Mans. (.:RDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:RDriver* »_
I was simply verifying that the third car is in fact going to be running and there isnt a question about that.


will it be powered by corn oil?


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Some questions about Le Mans. (16v)*

Here is your answer about the third car.
http://www.speedarena.com/news...shtml


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Some questions about Le Mans. (.:RDriver)*

Damn, caught it before I did.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Some questions about Le Mans. (chernaudi)*

If anyone's interested, here's a site that gives weather forcast for Le Mans(test day-June 3rd, LM24 practice/qualifying/race week-June10-17): http://wwwa.accuweather.com/wo...ric=1


----------

